# Siemens EQ7 dispensing coffee into the drip tray



## Insa22 (Aug 21, 2017)

Hello, the title pretty much says it all. I've bought some new replacement seals. Replaced the two seals on the brewing chamber, but to no avail. The coffee is dispensing straight into the drip tray, leaving some watery coffee grounds on the brewing chamber. I did run all the cleaning/descaling cycles a few times now, but it doesn't help. A solution or any tip would be very appreciated.


----------



## espressotechno (Apr 11, 2011)

There's normally a blockage in the brewer unit, resulting in the brewed coffee being ejected via the waste valve into the driptray.

Usually solved by dismantling & cleaning all the brewer unit components.

The ensure that the unit is refitted with the brew cylinder in the "parked" position.


----------



## Pairmem (Sep 19, 2021)

Had similar problem with Siemens EQ3. Similarly coffee was dispensing to tray. Solved the problem by deeply cleaning the brewing unit by a plastic brush and washed it under the tap. Somehow, coffee residues was blocking the brewing unit. Now it is working fine.


----------

